# Is my molly pregnant?



## fishygirl (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently purchased new tropical fish. I bought a few dalmation mollies, a couple swordtails and a gourami. However I'm not very experienced. I recently noticed while observing my fish that my dalmation molly seems to have a large belly. I'm not 100% sure if she is actually pregnant or just fat. I don't over feed, they get a few flakes twice a day! If you could help me out I'd appreciate it


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

your pictures aren't showing. so there's no way of telling...


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, take a look at her head on. If the stomach extends bulges from the sides then it's almost certainly pregnant.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

The pics are not showing, but I dont need pics to tell you that if you have a male &female mollie together, the female is, no doubt, gravid. Or, if the female you purchased was in with a male at the store, for 3 or more seconds, she is gravid.  Same with the swords, btw. Welcome to the world of live bearers!


----------

